# Fireboard 2, Thermoworks, Meater, or Inkbird?



## elcid79

Hello,

I am about to order a WiFi meat probe for my smoker. Tired of being chained to the windows by the smoker to check temps (with my iWebber bluetooth).

So, my initial thought is to get the Fireboard 2 or the Thermoworks Signal. Leaning toward Fireboard bc of the longer run time, and larger display. Sometimes I just want to walk by the window and glance out and see the numbers like I can with my iWebber.

But, then I was thinking. My kitchen oven has a rotisserie, which I really like to roast on. I use it a couple of times a month. That said, I have to open the oven constantly toward the end of the cook to check temps. With the meater block probes I could just pop them in and let them rotisserie away. That said, I don't want to waste money on a pain in the rear product. So I am leaning toward the Fireboard, then maybe buy a single meater probe later. What are your thoughts?

Last option is the inkbird, which I had never heard of until viewing this site.  Obviously, it is significantly less expensive than the other options.   Well, the inkbird popped up on my daily deals at amazon, the deal was too good to pass up.  If I don't like it, I will just keep it as a spare, and replace it with something different.  

Thoughts?


----------



## jcoleman66

elcid79 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am about to order a WiFi meat probe for my smoker. Tired of being chained to the windows by the smoker to check temps (with my iWebber bluetooth).
> 
> So, my initial thought is to get the Fireboard 2 or the Thermoworks Signal. Leaning toward Fireboard bc of the longer run time, and larger display. Sometimes I just want to walk by the window and glance out and see the numbers like I can with my iWebber.
> 
> But, then I was thinking. My kitchen oven has a rotisserie, which I really like to roast on. I use it a couple of times a month. That said, I have to open the oven constantly toward the end of the cook to check temps. With the meater block probes I could just pop them in and let them rotisserie away. That said, I don't want to waste money on a pain in the rear product. So I am leaning toward the Fireboard, then maybe buy a single meater probe later. What are your thoughts?
> 
> Last option is the inkbird, which I had never heard of until viewing this site.  Obviously, it is significantly less expensive than the other options.   Well, the inkbird popped up on my daily deals at amazon, the deal was too good to pass up.  If I don't like it, I will just keep it as a spare, and replace it with something different.
> 
> Thoughts?




Hey There!!

I have both a MEATER+ and Inkbird and love them both.  I was skeptical of the ink bird too, but I have started using it more than my MEATER.  The Bluetooth range is really good.  The MEATER works well and the best aspect is the ability to monitor when not home.  I am using a Inkbird instant read thermometer and it works great.

I plan on getting a Fireboard soon.


----------



## madmax281

I have the Fireboard 2 Drive and I can't say enough about it. It is pricey but it is awesome. Very simple to use. My son put the app on his phone and when he went back home it fired up on his phone when I used it again. That is 400 miles away. It will keep a record of your cook that you can add notes to. I can ask Alexa what my temps are if I want to. If you get it you won't be disappointed, I assure you.


----------



## SmokingUPnorth

I have the inkbird 4 probe and instant read. I ditched my maverick after trying it. The only thing I don’t like is that the thermometer uses an app on your phone (it shows it locally at the actual thermometer by your grill,  but no wireless unit like others have. So it can be a pain to open your app each time to check temp if your not outside and able to look at it right at the grill


----------



## curly11

I had the Maverick, Tappeque and now the Firebird.  Love the Firebird probes and app.  I still have gen 1 but I never look at the actual box, only my phone.


----------



## bmudd14474

I have tested Fireboard, Ink Bird, Tappacue, Thermoworks Smoke, and others and hands down the fireboard is what I go back too.  The Tappacue is good as well but the inkbird doesn't hold up as well IMO to tons of use like with catering and comps from what I have seen. For the price Inkbird is great but if your serious go Fireboard or Tappacue.


----------



## elcid79

Thanks for the responses, very gracious of you all.  So today for some reason (perhaps search history) I had an amazon lightning deal for the IBBQ-4T, that I was able to stack a 20% off coupon onto.  I got the WiFi IBBQ-4T for about $55.  At that price, I couldn't pass it up, even if I wind up buying a Firebird 2 later.  I will let you all know what I think.  Cheers!


----------



## ChuxPick

You also might look into the ink bird bbq-4t 2.4 GHZ Wi-Fi 4 probe. 
Contact ink bird on this post and see if they will give a discount code. 






						50% OFF Discount for Inkbird 1500 feet Wireless BBQ Thermometer with 4 probes-$37.50
					

I'm interested!  PM sent




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## ChuxPick

oopppssss
I see you have seen it
LOL


----------



## JWFokker

Even at half off the inkbird is poorly made. I had two different inkbird monitors and they both fell apart.


----------



## oldsmokerdude

You'll want to get a better made thermo soon. I heartily agree with those who recommend the Fireboard. You will not be disappointed.


----------

